# Mylands Brushing Nitro Cellulose



## mbartlett99 (13 Oct 2018)

Hi All
After doing a test board I decided I wanted to use nitro cellulose for the figured maple panels in my kitchen. I'd used a rattle can for the test; although it worked well it would be very expensive to do the actual project. Sooo, after a little online research I thought using a brushed on NC lacquer might be an idea at least for the buildup - https://www.mylands.com/no-4-woodbrush- ... quer-gloss seemed to be right.

Bought a 1L tin and using my best varnish brush had a go on a panel. Damn this stuff dries, going as fast as I can I was still getting serious brush marks/lap marks. Even thinned 50/50 it was bad. So anyone used this stuff before and got any pointers?

Come to think of it can anyone recommend a nice little sprayer (I don't have a compressor) that'd suit for small jobs without massive overspray?


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (21 Oct 2018)

You need to thin the lacquer with a retarding or brushing thinner. Mylands should sell one that is compatible with their lacquer.


----------



## mbartlett99 (23 Oct 2018)

Cheers, eventually got there with a lot of thinners and a 6" foam brush. Still thinking that spraying is the way forward though.


----------



## Droogs (23 Oct 2018)

mbartlett99":3e1dc0yr said:


> Cheers, eventually got there with a lot of thinners and a 6" foam brush. Still thinking that spraying is the way forward though.



+1 for spraying


----------



## mbartlett99 (23 Oct 2018)

What set up do you use? I don't need a huge coverage and would prefer not to fill the shop with overspray.


----------

